
‘This is the worst time for society to go on psychopathic autopilot’ - tangled
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/23/frankie-boyle-fallout-paris-psychopathic-autopilot
======
simonh
What a load of sanctimonious, inaccurate, massively over-generalised guff.

~~~
adamwong246
Sanctimonious and generalized, yes. But inaccurate? How so?

~~~
simonh
It's full of simplifications that are so over-simplified that they are just
plain false. "We’re always dealing with terror in retrospect". He talks about
arresting Abdelhamid Abaaoud from a 'list of Terrorists', but of course
Abaaoud wasn't on lists of Terrorists because until the Paris attacks he
wasn't a Terrorist, and the French police had insufficient grounds to arrest
him for anything. The author is basically ridiculing the French police because
they obviously should have arrested him for having a foreign sounding name.

